# Filter-less Shrimp Tank



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't call PETA on me... I have had shrimp tanks that are both filtered and unfiltered. Also, word of warning, I haven't had a full dose of caffeine yet this morning and my thought processes are a little broken and sporatic at this point...

I assume the largest benefits of a filtered tank are:
* Water Movement
* Able to maintain a higher bioload

What if?
* Start with just a few shrimp, say 1 adult (or 2 juvies) per gallon
* Airstone for oxygen and water movement
* Low-med lighting, no CO2
* Plant with fast-growing, nutrient sucking plants, such as Duckweed, Najas Grass, Anacharis and Hornwort, as well as slower-growing plants, such as mosses and Java ferns
* Ensure plants are well acclimated prior to introducing shrimp
* Feed 1-2 times weekly, if at all, VERY small amounts
* Allow plants to grow freely, no major trims, only small clippings when absolutely necessary

My plan:
* See "What if?"
* 5.5g aquarium
* Standard aquarium gravel (no rooted plants!)
* 13W CFL
* Room temp (stays 67-70 in here), no heater
* Leftover mosses from my moss nano: Taiwan, Fissidens, Flame, Java
* Hornwort clippings from Guppy tank
* Leftover Najas from Guppy tank
* Whatever other plants I scrounge up and toss in
* Order shrimp when I'm satisfied that everything is settled in and growing

Any other thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Shrimp create very little waste. I've seen several setups running no filters. I'm actually going to do the same soon because the tank is too small for a filter of my liking.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Shrimp, especially neos are much more resilient than people seem to realize. I think if you have established plants, you should be fine with adding shrimp. I have had baby shrimp sitting in a bucket in a cold room with floating stems for a couple weeks and they are just fine.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

The majority of my nano tanks/planted vases are no-tech: no filter, no airstone, no heater (I exempt lights from the no-tech--though the majority of light is indirect sunlight, I do sometimes supplement with LED or CFL bulbs in reading lamps etc). 

My smallest planted bowl is a 4.5" diameter wineglass that has been up for almost a year now with the same two cherry shrimp. Water changes are 25% weekly with an occasional 50% to keep up with snail poop (mini ramshorn and pond snails).


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

I don't know. I find even bettas like some filtration. I don't think it's that hard to have a sponge filter plus air pump. At the end of the day, whether shrimp survive without a filter, they will certainly be happier with one


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

abc said:


> I don't know. I find even bettas like some filtration. I don't think it's that hard to have a sponge filter plus air pump. At the end of the day, whether shrimp survive without a filter, they will certainly be happier with one


If they're eating and breeding without the filter, I'm sure they're plenty happy.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I havent filtered my 5 gallon since last october.......my blue rilis are still breeding like mad


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

A naturally planted tank type set-up with no filtration works fine for neos.

As long as you have plenty of plant mass and growth and they seem to do just fine.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

alright... I'm not going to fuss over it. It goes against my instincts but I'll take everyone's word for it


----------



## jayhou (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow!!!!!!!really hope to look at the photo of the wineglass



Knotyoureality said:


> The majority of my nano tanks/planted vases are no-tech: no filter, no airstone, no heater (I exempt lights from the no-tech--though the majority of light is indirect sunlight, I do sometimes supplement with LED or CFL bulbs in reading lamps etc).
> 
> My smallest planted bowl is a 4.5" diameter wineglass that has been up for almost a year now with the same two cherry shrimp. Water changes are 25% weekly with an occasional 50% to keep up with snail poop (mini ramshorn and pond snails).


----------



## Boreas (Jan 24, 2016)

If you're going to have an air stone anyway, why not have a small sponge filter? If nothing else the foam would be a source of food.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

Would second seeing that wine glass!


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Nov 27, 2015)

Bump:


cookiedoughcreations said:


> The majority of my nano tanks/planted vases are no-tech: no filter, no airstone, no heater (I exempt lights from the no-tech--though the majority of light is indirect sunlight, I do sometimes supplement with LED or CFL bulbs in reading lamps etc).
> 
> My smallest planted bowl is a 4.5" diameter wineglass that has been up for almost a year now with the same two cherry shrimp. Water changes are 25% weekly with an occasional 50% to keep up with snail poop (mini ramshorn and pond snails).



Knotyourreality ~ I was fascinated reading your post! I have been setting up walstad bowls with plans and ideas for more, hoping to end up with umpteen gazillion well growing plants that I can use to stock a main tank that I don't even have at the moment. Of course my goal is low or 'no' tech, no co2, no filter, very little if any ferts besides occasional fish food - just a ton of happy plants. And recently I've come to the conclusion that snails must be a part of this picture to help the mini ecosystems but I'm not sure which ones. Pond snails are too prolific for me, still trying to figure out which snails to try and end up with. You have given me hope!! I'm amazed that your wineglass supports the shrimp, you are definitely doing everything right! Even though I'm excited about these tiny tanks (my first couple have only been set up for about a week now) part of me doubts that it can work without a filter, heater and vacuuming weekly. So thanks very much for the inspiration!!


----------



## cookiedoughcreations (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry, just realized this is a very old thread . . .what a newbie.


----------

